# New SnakeBite video



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Definitely some pandering going on with this one.

This is an original the band has been performing for 7 or 8 years and we finally studio recorded it a few weeks ago. This is actually a second, alternate version of the song with lyrics changed in support of the Detroit Tigers. 

[video=youtube;0Fp2_VkPLRI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Fp2_VkPLRI[/video]


----------



## Dustman (Apr 1, 2011)

Good stuff James!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

How did I miss this post? Another winner there James.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks fellas. I think the video has changed again - a little more family friendly, but maybe not this version.


----------

